# Be careful what you wish for



## luvatenor (Sep 17, 2012)

We all #####ed and moaned about the nonsensical actions of the Ax-Men crews, about how contrived the story lines were and how dangerous some of the shows appeared to be. On a positive note(not many here), it did highlight the lives and work of the loggers, which many people knew nothing about. Well they are gone and now we have nothing to talk about. Be careful what you wish for-it just might come true-and in this case it did.


----------



## ft. churchill (Sep 17, 2012)

Rather than watch that drivel I'd rather have a story or some old photo from randy mac, gologit, madhatter, cedarkerf, or slowp. (sorry if'n I left other names out but that's what popped into my head). The tales of my Dad and Uncle of how it used to be in the sixties, runnin' the big ol' reed valve saws is where it's at.


----------



## Gologit (Sep 17, 2012)

luvatenor said:


> We all #####ed and moaned about the nonsensical actions of the Ax-Men crews, about how contrived the story lines were and how dangerous some of the shows appeared to be. On a positive note(not many here), it did highlight the lives and work of the loggers, which many people knew nothing about. Well they are gone and now we have nothing to talk about. Be careful what you wish for-it just might come true-and in this case it did.



I'm glad it's gone. That show was an insult.


----------



## luvatenor (Sep 17, 2012)

Gologit said:


> I'm glad it's gone. That show was an insult.



Couldn't agree more-but it was fun and informative to hear experienced loggers voice their opinions-valuable to me since I am not a logger.


----------



## D&B Mack (Sep 17, 2012)

The less they are on, the better. I couldn't believe how many weekenders I saw looking to buy 660's, steel full brim hard hats, suspenders, etc.

Just an accident waiting to happen, and I bet some did somewhere...


----------



## dwraisor (Sep 18, 2012)

Funny, I worked from home today (I ride a desk 24x7 it seems) and while I am working today, on my personal laptop I was watching season 1. The last episode just wrapped up as I write this 

The funny thing is after watching season 3, 4, 5, and seeing them slide more and more down hill, going back and watching seasno 1 which actually looked (not being a logger I cannot be sure) more *like * a documentary style show. Fallers taking the time to explain the lean, the direction etc... a LOT more time was spent in the brush w/ the fallers in S1. Then you realize just how far the latter seasons slid into commercialization and ratings wars.


dw


----------



## Gologit (Sep 18, 2012)

dwraisor said:


> Funny, I worked from home today (I ride a desk 24x7 it seems) and while I am working today, on my personal laptop I was watching season 1. The last episode just wrapped up as I write this
> 
> The funny thing is after watching season 3, 4, 5, and seeing them slide more and more down hill, going back and watching seasno 1 which actually looked (not being a logger I cannot be sure) more *like * a documentary style show. Fallers taking the time to explain the lean, the direction etc... a LOT more time was spent in the brush w/ the fallers in S1. Then you realize just how far the latter seasons slid into commercialization and ratings wars.
> 
> ...



You're right...season one was pretty much okay. But after that....


----------



## dwraisor (Sep 19, 2012)

Saw this article (from Aug-10th) that claims a 6th season is comming in Nov.

Guys are reclaiming lumber (not wood as in trees, but already sawed and something built lumber) - How is that loggin related other than being in the lumber industry?

dw


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Sep 20, 2012)

It's just another "reality show" to get ratings.There will be a couple of dudes on there who seem to hate each others guts, but they have to keep working together.Sure.


----------



## Winchester356 (Oct 28, 2012)

dwraisor said:


> Funny, I worked from home today (I ride a desk 24x7 it seems) and while I am working today, on my personal laptop I was watching season 1. The last episode just wrapped up as I write this
> 
> The funny thing is after watching season 3, 4, 5, and seeing them slide more and more down hill, going back and watching seasno 1 which actually looked (not being a logger I cannot be sure) more *like * a documentary style show. Fallers taking the time to explain the lean, the direction etc... a LOT more time was spent in the brush w/ the fallers in S1. Then you realize just how far the latter seasons slid into commercialization and ratings wars.
> 
> ...



The first season was pretty good. All of them were real loggers. Nobody on pontoon boats.


----------



## full_skip (Nov 3, 2012)

*S1*



Winchester356 said:


> The first season was pretty good. All of them were real loggers. Nobody on pontoon boats.



As far as I'm concerned the show went to heck in a handbasket when Dwanye and his son left. Man that guy seemed (albeit I only knew him from the show) like he knew how to cut timber. Once boats started showing up the show went downhill, IMO


----------

